# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  الحـــب هـــــو ...

## بنت مصر

(1) 
ان تظلي رقيقة معه مهما مرت الاعوام :105:

----------


## بنت مصر

(2)

أن تسارعي الي استقباله والسعادة تغمرك عند عودته من العمل :93:

----------


## بنت مصر

(3)

أن تحزن وتشعر بالملل اذا سافر وغاب عنها :100:

----------


## بنت مصر

(4)

ان يلاحقك طيفها في النوم واليقظة :127:

----------


## بنت مصر

(5)
ان تسهري على خدمته :98: :104: :103:

----------


## n3na3aah

:D:D:D:D


سكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


بس كده حتشمتي فينا الاعداء يا بسنت استني لما يجوا و نشووف

----------


## بنت مصر

(6)
أن تتعلم دائما من مهاراتها  :73:

----------


## بنت مصر

اهلا يا نعنوعة يا حبيبة قلبي
انا لسة عندي بلاوي متلتلة


طبعا الكاريكاتير ملطوش بس التعليقات بتاعتي


يارب بس الموضوع يعجبكم



بسنت

----------


## أشجان الليل

ههههههههههههههههههههههه



عسل يابنت مصر....

والله انتى بتعلمينا حاجات سوده... :5: 
أول مانتجوز هاندعيلك كتير..
بس حاسبي من اللى هايدعو عليكي.. ::p:   :;):

----------


## جنان الفردوس

ههههههههه
جميلة جدا..
تحفة..
بس كده غلط على الصحة خالص... :5: 
تسلمي يا غالية.. ::

----------


## بنت مصر

استنوا بس عليا حخلي المنتدى
يصفصف على البنات .. حطفش لكم
كل الرجالة من حالة الذعر اللي حتنابهم  :5: 



بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

(7)
أن تسارع الي انقاذها  باخلاص نية عند المخاطر :113:

----------


## جنان الفردوس

حلوة قوي الصورة دي..
بس تفتكري هنقدر نطفشهم من المنتدى..
اصل دول من النوع الأصلي اللي بيلزق ميطلعش تاني.. :5:

----------


## ايجيبشيانى

والله مهما تعملوا ................




























 انسوا.

----------


## بنت مصر

(8)
أن تعطري لسانك دائما بارق وأعذب الكلمات :48:

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : بنت مصر_ 
> *استنوا بس عليا حخلي المنتدى
> يصفصف على البنات .. حطفش لكم
> كل الرجالة من حالة الذعر اللي حتنابهم 
> 
> 
> 
> بسنت*




والله ممكن تطفشي الرجالة كلهم مش من الرعب بس ...

طول ما المؤامرات النسائية شغاله  هنطفش يعني هنطفش وكفاية ممارساتكم النسوية اللي بتعملوها هنا ...

اللي هيا ........... النم علينا

----------


## بنت مصر

هههههههه يا واد كول اول مرة اشوفك خايف :D

----------


## بنت مصر

(9)
علاج الخلافات الزوجيه اولا باول ليعود الصفاء بينكما  سريعا :64:

----------


## بنت مصر

(10)
ان تحترم قوانين المنزل وتنسحب بدون اعتراض في حال ارتكاب أي فاول  :129:

----------


## عبدالله باصهي

مع شديد الأسف لا نعرف الحب وان احتوى على الوصفة المنشوره!
ان حاولنا دراسة الحب سنجد انفسنا خارج الواقع تماما؟(((الحب)))
ما الحب؟؟؟مع احترامي لكل من سبقوني الى تسميته بالطريقة التي كل منا يراها وليست عاميه0بل كل منا له مسمى حسب ما توصل اليه0
ومن خلال منظوري المتواظع اضع علامة الأستفهام للجميع من منا يعرف الحب؟؟؟
من المستحق الأول بالحب ؟؟؟هل الزوجه؟او الزوج ؟ام المال والثروة؟او الأبناء والبنات؟ام رصيده؟
قيمة الحب تبداء دائما من البدايه 0فبدايتنا لم نحب ربنا جلة قدره سبحانه تعالى عما يصفون بالدرجة المفروظة علينا كأمة اسلاميه0لأنه لو احببناه لأحببنا من احب؟ولو احببنا من حب لأحببنا العمل الذي يبلغنا دائما الحفاظ على حبنا0لمن احببنا وحبينا0(انما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت فأن هموا ذهبت اخلاقهم ذهبوا0وقد كان لنا في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قدوة حسنه انه لعلى خلق عظيم ولقول اعز من قال:0لقدجاءكم رسول من انفسكم عزيز عليه ما عنتم حريص عليكم بالمؤمنين رؤف رحيم0صدق الله العظيم0(((واللبيب بألأشارة يفهم)))

----------


## اخر كرم

ماهكذا تورد الابل يابنت مصر

----------


## بنت مصر

مش فاهمة حاجة بصراحة

----------


## latifa

الحب شي سامي لا يحسه الا من ذاقه... الحب ان تنسى الذات و لمة انا و تذوب في كلمة هو .. الحب ان تراه كاجوهره الثمينه الغاليه فتخاف عليه من نفسك .. الحب ليس كلمة بل عمل.. لا يستطيع ان يوصف

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
( 11)

أن تراها في المنام






موضوع رائع يابنت مصر
في انتظار استكماله


أطيب تحياتي
إسلام شمس الدين


*

----------


## بنت مصر

هههههههههه كاريكاتير لذيذ جدا يا شمس تسلم ايدك يارب

بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

(12)
أن تشعر بالفخر بابنتك بأن تشبعت من خصال امها  :73:

----------


## بنت مصر

(13)
أن تفعلها مرة واحدة في العمر وتندم عليها باقي العمر  :22:

----------


## بنت مصر

(14)
أن تتجنب الاقتراب من كل السموم القاتلة :26:

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : بنت مصر_ 
> *(14)
> أن تفعلها مرة واحدة في العمر وتندم عليها باقي العمر *


*
و الله عندك حق يابسنت :D
بس المشكلة ان الندم عادة بيكون متأخراً جداً :D :D

كاركاتيرات رائعة . . تسلم ايدك 


( 15 )
*

----------


## بنت مصر

(16)
ان تتبادلا الادوار والسعادة فيما بينكما

----------


## محمد البنيان

بنت مصر 
الغالية 
بعد 5000  مشاركة 


اقول 
مبروك
 هذا الانتصار الرائع 
و
جالسين على قلبك 
لاراح نغادر المنتدى ولا شي 

حقيقة
 انا مبسوط بهذا الطرح 
لانه طرح الذي فية 
مؤقت على مااعتقد وليس دائم 

لان ؟ بعدين  ... ... .. ... 




على العموم 
انا سعيد جدا ان هذا الطرح 
لقيت
 اسم الاستاذة المشرفه اشجان الليل 
مشرفة الطرح يتواحدها 
الحمد لله اطمئنيت انها بخير 

بس بصراحه 
خففى عليهم  شوي بسنت 
 بعض الرجاله في الزمن دا مالهمش
 الا الدعاء  والتضرع الي الله 
و
الله يخلصنا منهم 


من محب لك

----------


## بنت مصر

اهلا يا محمد البنيان
الف شكر اخي الغالي
على كلمات وتشجيعك 
الرائع دائما لي وأهم شيء
يكون الموضوع لقي إعجابك


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

(17)
أن تلاحقك صورتها في كل صور النساء

----------


## بنت مصر

*
(18)
وراء كل رجل سريع امرأة*

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

(19)

انها تزغط ابنتك .... كي تنمو سريعا 
هههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت مصر

يا سكر
ايه النور والحلاوة والطعامة دي
ربنا يخليها لكم يا كول دي بقت
زي القمر ما شاء الله عليها


ومنووووور انت وشودي

بسنت

----------


## اسكندرانى

*ليه بس النكد ده  
احنا عارفين كل ده 
ومجربينه 
 ليه تفكرينا بيه 
وكمان عاوزين تطفشونا من هنا 
طيب نروح فين 
 يعنى نروح عند نانسى عجرم 
ولا هيفاء 
ولا روبى 
ولا شاكيرا 
ولا نجلس على قهوة والى وامرنا لله 
وبعدين معاك يابنت مصر 
حرام كفايه 
بس رغم كل ده 
برضه بنحبكم 
ومنستغناش عنكم 
نعمل ايه فى قلوبنا الطيبه 
اصل القط ميحبش الا خناقه  *

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : بنت مصر_ 
> *يا سكر
> ايه النور والحلاوة والطعامة دي 
> ربنا يخليها لكم يا كول دي بقت
> زي القمر  ما شاء الله عليها
> 
> 
> ومنووووور انت وشودي 
> 
> بسنت*


يا سكر ( لا ده موز ههههه )ايه النور والحلاوة والطعامة دي ( لا الحلاوة كانت قبل الموزه هههههه)
ربنا يخليها لكم يا كول دي بقت
زي القمر  ( اكيد شئ طبيعي مش شبه ابوها ههههه ) ما شاء الله عليها


ومنووووور انت وشودي ( والله يا بسنت ده نورك انتي والباقي نور ربنا ؟؟ انتي مش واخدة بالك ان الشمس طالعه هههه )

----------


## بنت مصر

يا اسكندراني انا عارفة انكم عارفين
بس حتى لا ننسى   :5:  :D


والله يا كول هي احلوت خالص 
وبعدين بقا انا فرحانة اوي
انك رجعت ربنا ما يحرمش
المنتدى منك ولا من لميس
ابدااااا ياررررب


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

*
(20)
أخرج بشموخ ولا تنسى البطانية  *

----------


## العمدة

أظن الموضوع ده ضد الرجل ..

يكونش ضد الرجل ..

أيوه .. أيوه .. هو ضد الرجل 

 ::(:

----------


## زهرة سوريا

كلام الليل يمحوه النهار 
اغلب المحبين يتمنون ذلك و لكن دائما بعد الزواج غير
لذلك فهم ممتنون لك الان و لكن بيعدين الله يسترك من لسانهم 
قبلاتي لك 
انت غالية جدا علي و لك غلاوة خاصة جدايا بسنت بنت مصر العزيزة

----------


## بنت مصر

زهرة سوريا العسولة الحبوبة والغالية جداا 

انتي كمان غالية جدا وربنا يارب يديم بينا الحب فيه


واشكرك على كلماتك الجميلة واللي اسعدتني يازهرة سوريا والمنتدى كله


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

يا عمدة ما تخافش وما تكشرش
الكلام دا مش بينطبق على الرجالة المطيعين اللي بيسمعوا الكلام  :5: 


بسنت

----------


## اسكندرانى

احنا والحمد لله معندناش فى الاسكندرية من اولها لاخرها راجل من النوع ده 
احنا رجاله كلمنا مينزلش الارض ابدا  ابدا ابدا 
هو يعنى ممكن ينزل مره ولا مرتين ولا ثلاث مرات 
بس لا يمكن ينزل تانى ابدا ابدا ابدا 
اه احنا رجاله بجد يعنى وميهمناش اللى انتم بتقولوه ده احنا عرفين ان كل ده احلام تتمنوها لكن 
لا يمكن يحصل ابدا ابد ابدا

----------


## بنت مصر

انا شايفة يا اسكندراني ايدك بتترعش في الكتابة
خير انت خايف والا مرعوب كفالله الشر؟؟ :D


الف شكر لنورماندي تو  :5:

----------


## بنت مصر

*
(21)
أن تشعري بصدق حبه وملازمته لك طوال فترة مرضك   *

----------


## محمد البنيان

وماله ياعمده 
ضد الرجل 
او غيره 
زعلان ليه 
مالناش بركه الا الستات  ...  يافندم 
وبحر الاسكندرية بيقول مافيش راجل 
اهو ... مافيش راجل من النوع  دا 
وصلت ياعم 
قصدي ياعمده 

بنت مصر باقي كام 
قصدي كم صوره 
بسرعة 
زديني  ... ؟؟؟؟    زديني 
هههههههههه
ههههههه
ههههه


من محب لك

----------


## بنت مصر

اهلا بيك يا محمد ازيك
معلش انا اسفة جدا على التأخير
في المشاركة بس كانت عندي ظروف  والله


عموما انتظر المزيد من الكاريكاتيرات

والف الف شكر على المشاركة


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

*
(22)
ان تتملكي مفتاح سعادته  *

----------


## د. سلطان

*عزيزتي بسنت:
سأعود إلى قاعة الصالون الأدبي مباشرة دون تردد ، ولن أدخل هذه القاعة ثانية فهي قاعة إرهاب نسائي متعمد .. أرجو ألا يضعوك يا بسنت على قائمة الإرهاب عند ذلك لن ينجيك أحد من النساء ..
على العموم : فكرتك رائعة ، وخفة دمك توجتها بأبهى ما يمكن من ردود 
استمري ، وأنا بدوري أناشد الشباب بالرد المناسب على هذا مباشرة .. أما أنا فأنا أعلن عجزي عن ذلك .. ليس خوفا من النساء وإنما اعترافا بضعفي*

----------


## بنت مصر

استاذنا العزيز الدكتور سلطان الغالي

بصراحة انا فعلا مش قادرة اتمالك نفسي من الضحك
على تعليقك اللي زي العسل وفعلا شعرت بنشوة
الانتصار لما موضوعي قدر يشعر أديبنا الكبير 
بالرعب والعجز عن التعليق 
فهذا انجاز كبير  يجب ان  يسجله التاريخ  :5:

----------


## بنت مصر

*
(23)
سعادته ليست ..... *

----------


## بنت مصر

*
(24)
ان تكون افلام الرعب احب اليه من نهائي كأس العالم :124:  *

----------

